# Will this work?



## orbitalbears (Dec 2, 2007)

A friend gave me his old DirecTV RCA DVR80. Since I don't have a regular phone line (we only use cell phones), I knew from the start I would have to hack it.

So I did lots of research, and before I spend any money, I want to get the forums advice. Will this plan work:

1. Use PTVnet and InstantCake on 120 GB hard drive I have laying around.

2. Buy and use Linksys USB200M v.2 10/100 Ethernet USB adapter.

3. Connect Linksys USB adapter to a Linksys wireless hub. Configure wireless hub to be on existing wireless network.

4. Connect to Time Warner cable (I don't have DirecTV's service).

Do you guys see any problems with this? Any possible trouble spots? My goal right now is to get updates over the internet.


----------



## msommer (Apr 4, 2005)

A Directv TIVO will not work without a subscription to Directv. It can only record/receive from a Directv satellite source. 

The only thing you can possibly do is watch any shows that are already on the box.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Yep... won't work with anything besides Directv. I would be more than happy to buy it from you.


----------



## orbitalbears (Dec 2, 2007)

I never got an email telling me I got some responses on this post. Thanks for the help.

So I guess this DirecTV box has to have DirecTV service. Does anyone know were I can buy a cheap or used Tivo standalone box (Series 2 with internet support)?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

orbitalbears said:


> Does anyone know were I can buy a cheap or used Tivo standalone box (Series 2 with internet support)?


TiVo.com ?

store.tivocommunity.com ?

Note that Series2 cannot be used without a subscription.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It doesn't need DirecTV service to just be an MRV client, just it and the boxes it will be MRVing from need hacked also. And I don't know how 9.1 changes things, since it significantly changes MRV.

You can buy a new Series 2 DT, or any other used Series 2 Standalone. I am going to say Ebay or Craigslist.

It will need subbed anyhow, and the plans are the same for old and new units.


----------

